# Can / Should this be repaired or replaced?



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys.
So when picking up my new Audi...









i noticed in the 'viewing area' that the wing mirror was damaged...

I pointed it out and was told that it hadnt been picked up by anyone in the valet or checks... but they agreed to get someone out to replace it for me.
Its was hardly a minor thing lol (see below)










Then once i got her home and was showing her off to my parents, i noticed a whopping dent down the door below where the wing mirror damage was










Ive darkened the pic to show it better (its hard to photograph, but look at the white rail reflection dent in)










Its a fair dent and goes over the curve line that runs down the car.
You can feel it dent in and then just below it, it dents out (feels raised).

Ive spoken to the dealership and they are speaking to a manager to see what they can do...

Can this panel be smart repaired? or will it require replacing? i know the dent isnt too bad, but its the bit on the curve line that im worried about.

The car isnt BRAND NEW, its an approved used but only 10 months old with low milage.

Just disappointed in the overall condition of the car, complete with a slightly scuffed alloy...









Cheers for any advice...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dealerships can be a mixed bag on approved car preparation, most are rubbish and either don't notice, don't care or assume you won't notice.

That dent looks like a dent guy would be able to pull it out easily assuming the paints not broken, preferable to a new door or body's shop repair that's for sure.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ps nice car


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Clearly something has smacked it on the side and their 'repair' is shocking.

I suppose they'll argue that is is a used car and sold as seen (assuming you saw it), but I would push to get them to replace the wing mirror trim, repair the dent and respray the wing. I doub't you'll get them to do the wheel though, but for£50-£75 you can get that looking as good as new with a repair and full respray.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers Danno, its the dent at the top red arrow that worried me as its on that line and thats where its most noticeable.

I find it hard to believe the valeter didnt notice the dent, especially the wing mirror lol.

Its swirly heaven at the moment too, needs a good detail as soon as i get a dry spell and some time lol


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Push and be adamant for a new door...worst case they will just fix it but you never know!
I had a 9mth battle with BMW regarding a used approved I bought from them. In the end I won but it took time to get what I wanted. I'm not saying you need to battle this out for 9mths (that's your choice) but what I'm saying make sure the dealer realises that you think you are bang to rights!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> Clearly something has smacked it on the side and their 'repair' is shocking.
> 
> I suppose they'll argue that is is a used car and sold as seen (assuming you saw it), but I would push to get them to replace the wing mirror trim, repair the dent and respray the wing. I doub't you'll get them to do the wheel though, but for£50-£75 you can get that looking as good as new with a repair and full respray.
> 
> Good luck :thumb:


Ive already got them to commit to replacing the wing mirror trim.

Its just the dent! I called the other day and he siad they will fix it, just needs to get it approved from his manager who was off work.

I got a feeling from the call it would be a dent repair rather than a replacement panel, which tbh... im ok with as long as its a good repair.

they replaced 1 wheel which was curbed when i first saw the car, and (poorly) touched up a sill that had marks on it.

Other than these issues the car is amazing, i love it!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Assuming the damage to the mirror casing and the dent were both damaged at the same time something must have really whacked it to damage the mirror that much .... which then makes me wonder how badly the door might have been damaged, and if in fact the dent has already been repaired by PDR methods - either not very well or if the damage was that bad that a PDR bloke has already done his best - leaving you with what you've got.

Not very helpful, but food for thought .... maybe.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I would refuse the car, it will never be right and in future your warrenty on paint work could be invalidated because its been repaired. They may also make and **** of painting it and get the colour wrong resulting in a full side paint job. Trims being disturbed and things not being put back on right.

Sounds harsh but it is reality.

having worked in a bodyshop for years before moving to engineering i can almost be 100% that damage is of the result of someone driving over a broom and the handle has causes the damage to the wheels as its swung up and them smacked the wing mirror and the damage to the door is where the person resonsable has opened the door with the brush still jammed in.

I cant believe they told you they would have to ask there manager to action the work!!! :doublesho it was them who damaged the car! They are obviously not audi and only a dealership who wont want audi uk to know that they have damaged your new car as it will cast a bad light on them therefore i think you should notify audi uk of the situation to cover yourself as the longer the garage leave you hanging the more chance they have of getting away with it.

Beautiful car mate :thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Still waiting for my reply from them.
Yes they are an Audi dealership, its Preston Audi, so not a small scale place, its a pretty big outfit!









The damage is from something thinner than a broom as theres a thin mark dented into the plastic of the wing mirror where the missing chunk is.

The car isnt brand new, but i do have 30 days to return the car, but i dont want to if i can help it as its a great car and has lots of extras on it that i wouldnt have normally chosen (Over £3000 worth).

Ill see the outcome today before i escalate it to Audi UK.

Cheers for the comments about the car, made up with it, so comfy and fun to drive, tons and tons of gadgets!
I have Sat nav, 80GB HDD jukebox, iPhone / USB / 2 X SD in, DVD player, upgraded res dash screen, Electronic climate control, reverse parking sensors, automatic headlights and wipers etc...









Also with it being the S-Line model ive got the kit and leather s-line seats! Its very posh  lol









Cheers


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Audi jumped hoops for me after buying my approved s5 from them.

The saleman was friendly and i went out for a drink with him after, he said the used cars have a "bumper" of cash in each sale to repair and replace things you will not be happy with.

For example on my car (After delivery):

Headlights fogging up (Replaced both Xenon, drive direction headlights probably 1500£ each id say)
Scratch on Aluminium start button (Replaced)
Window noise at 70 (Window seals replaced and realigned)
Wobble at 70mph ((thought it was balencing so wasnt bothered) Alloy found to be buckled so replaced full set)

Audi is audi they make the parts for the cars, it will cost them next to nothing.

I'm confident you will get what you want.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

also to add to the above, of course that still had 1 years audi warranty and 2 services included.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I still have 2 years warranty and 4 years servicing from Audi on this car.

Im sure all will be sorted, they are abit crap at keeping in touch though, they forgot to tell me to bring counterpart license with me when i came to sign the finance agreement, they failed to call me back in regarding to picking the car up, they failed to reply to my email the other day regarding the dent and now they have failed to reply to me regarding getting back to me about the dent.
Im constantly chasing them... surely it should be the other way round lol.

Im not asking for too much, i just want the car to be 'mint' as they told me it would be...


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wouldn't even commit to buy that, until they have repaired it and your happy with it. As most will probably think we've got his money.
And that's a fair bit of damage to do that, my concern would be has it hit the crash bar inside, which will then weaken it and should be replaced. My honest opinion I wouldn't even buy the car regardless of what spec it is. There will always be another one.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi adamck

The dent is repairable with PDR. I know this as I am a PDR Tech and run my own PDR business, not in your neck of the woods unfortunately. 

The garage will have a PDR tech that works for them who they will pay p**s poor money to for a dent repair, that's just the trade, however the PDR tech if he is worth his salt will still do a top job. The line is not necessarliy a problem, it is strong and I think Ali door skins on that model but it is reapairable with out damaging the paint. 

The dent lower down may be braced from behind, that will require the door being stripped and the bracing 'freed' to repair the dent then rebonded to the panel. This is common pracatice in PDR when repairing door, bonnets, boot lids, and roofs. 

It doesn;t look to me like a pdr tech has touched that as the dent is still there and we repair them, not leave them for someone else to find and no dealer work for would accept that as a repair. The bit that is 'high' or sticking out is a result of the metal being displaced and will be worked back into position during the repair.

There is a limit to PDR but that dent pattern is way inside what is acheivable. If there is no paint damage then PDR is the best route IMHO as no repainting etc is done or required. If you came to me with that damage I would quote around £120 - £150 to put it right, so much cheaper than a new door and paint and easily inside the dealers limits as they will pay the tech far less if he is their regular guy.

Either that or reject the car for one that doesn't require repairing.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

P.S Regardless it is a biatch and should never have been presnted in that state . Hunt them down!!!!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a call back from Preston Audi last night after yet another failure to respond to my emails or 'come back to me on thursday' as promised so i called them and requested that they returned my call.

I was told that they where very busy and hadnt forgotten about me... still no idea on what they where going to do and no solutions provided.
So they've done nothing since monday to look into my problem.

This is the 3rd call ive made to them in regards to problems and its the second time theyve failed to get back to me when they said they would.
I feel like im still running around after them, and they dont seem to have done anything.

Still no call regarding fixing my wing mirror, which was 'Approved' by the manager and should have been sorted by now.

Grrrr.... maybe its time to email the 'Head of business' guy?


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Option 1. Make up a sign that will fit in your window spelling out how s**t the service is and that they damaged your car then park it on front of the main entrance, lock it and walk away. Let them know wthat as soon as they resolve your issue you wwill let them have the key.

This may be an issue as obviously you are without a car so, 

Option 2. Arrive at dealer, hand it back as I beleive you have 14 days cool off or 1000 miles (usually) on a used car where you can do so, tell them to shove it and cancel your finance / get a refund etc, they hate that. Contact Audi U.K. and shout at them at how poor their dealers treat their customers and tell them that twitter is about to errupt with the story, social media is a powerful tool when you want to tell a story.

I know it sounds a bit crap but...

In 1998 I worked for Honda. A woman bought a Jordan VTI. She was invited to a night out at a local venue by Honda as a guest and drove her car there. It got broken into and the stereo stolen. It was a face off unit and so was not covered by insurance as she had left the face on. She went beserk!! To cut a long one short, with the threat of bad press hanging over the dealer and Honda U.K (even though she was completely at fault and a complete a**shole) Honda replaced the stereo & window cost and replaced the front leather seat which had been damaged by broken glass. Her case was if they hadn' invited her there in the first place it wouldn't have happened.

Kick up enough of a stink and they will do anything to make it go away, I promise, I worked for Honda, Subaru, Isuzu, Jaguar, LR & Aston in my time and they are all the same, cause enough of a ruckuss and they wil bend over to make it go away especially if they don't have to cancel and order. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You probably will have to do all the running. Sounds like a typical main dealer, if it was me I'd be looking else where by now. I definatly wouldn't be doing all the running round. Must admit I didn't have this many problems with Nissan when we bought a new car, even when it came down to them trying to sell me gap insurance and supagard, I explained don't need gap insurance as god forbid it did get damaged you won't be having the car for repair at Nissan. Because you will never repair to a standard that I'm happy with. Yes I work in a bodyshop and am overly fussy with any repairs or paint work I'm doing. It was the service department that were useless thick is not the I would use for them.
I'd start looking some where else mate doesn't sound like there worth it, annoying as it may be and you had your heart set on that car.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha yes i got the whole GAP insurance and BodyCare package selling crap from them.
I told them to shove it and got my own GAP insurance form ALA.com at £99 for 3 years!
I think theres was about £14 a month for the next 3 years or so.
And bodycare was £400? i think :buffer: nahh thanks, i have more than enough cleaning damage on my car without your valeter making it worse lol.

So... they have til wednesday to CALL ME then im going to call the manager myself and let him know all about it and then the business manager if he doesnt give me a solution down the phone.

Fingers crossed guys, and thanks for advice, its all good!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't bel that they let the car go out with a dent on the door. I'm sure they will sort it but you will be having to chase them ( enou thou I bet they had all the time in the world when you went to see them about buying it ) my dad recently brought a dealer approved car from a vauxhall dealer and I wrote a letter in when some works that they said they would do we're done. Abit a hassle but got got wanted in the end. Il look into your options ref rejecting the car , cus while your waiting on them your cooling off period is running out. Is it white , white? That colour wasnt a option when I purchased mine , but when I saw the Daytona in the flesh I was decided. 

It's a lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Can't bel that they let the car go out with a dent on the door.


They seem to do what they think they'll get away with!!.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> They seem to do what they think they'll get away with!!.


YES too true in todays world


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Got an email from Audi today to say that they have ordered a new wing mirror surround and organised for dent repair.
They are going to wait until the item arrives and then send someone to come and fix the dent and wing mirror in one go at my place of work or home.

Fingers crossed it will all get fixed now


----------

